# Looks Epic



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Loos like there will be some catching going on


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks amazing. I'm dying to get out there to test some of my "new products"!

Story to come shortly!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

What provider are those pics from? I am trying out a new one called FishTrack. Its pretty slick.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

ripcharts


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Lloyds Ridge could be hot. Wonder How many boats take the risk and run there this weekend for the Tournament.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> ripcharts


I like that site good info. Some friends with that and Hiltons. I currently have FishTrack.com and I have often purchased Roffers


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

we gonna be tomorrow (sunday) by 600' line out Panama City


----------

